# planning out problem need help!



## gizzy (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a 18, Winner center console v haul with a 200hp evenirude. I've replaced the tilt unit, coil packs, throttle, serviced hydrolics, dropped it in the water several times and still not planning. What happens is when I throttle up the tilt unit drops. I had my self and a friend both walk up to the bow and after about a 1/2mile. It finally drops down very slowly then when we get it to plane. The thing is if... it planes. I do have trim tabs. adjusted them several times also. Now what?? Any other suggestions or anyone test it in the water maybe?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You got a 200 on a 18ft boat?


----------



## gizzy (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes. Any idea's.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

That thing should jump onto plane.I would check to see if it's cavitating ( Giant air bubble around your prop) it could be over powered, or not mounted at the right hieght.


----------



## gizzy (Jun 24, 2009)

I t used to know problem just get up and go.What's strange is the motor drops all the way to the down position and the engine is working hard to where it doesn't have a chance to wind out of the hole.


----------



## gizzy (Jun 24, 2009)

It used to just get up and go.What's strange is the motor drops all the way to the down position and the engine is working hard to where it doesn't have a chance to wind out of the hole. Last year Will's Marine told me the tilt pump went bad so I bought another one. Still having that issue.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Are you saying you have no trim capability at all? This would mean that motor is all the way down which should improve hole shot but limit top end since you cannotlift the bow. It seems you are discribing the opposite? Phyics should keep the motor trimed down even if your trim pump is not working, are you sure that motor is trimming all the way down?

KP


----------



## gizzy (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok, got me on the track of thinking here. First question is yes it won't plane at all. Now if we get the bow to come down with all our weight. Eventually it'll maybe plane. When this sucker does, it'll scream and run like a bat out of hell. This thing tops out around 70mph. It is unbelievable. At one time the boat would plane out the complete opposite of what I'm saying. The tilt would hold and then as it planes, I'd start slowly lowering the tilt and that's how it would plane. Does this help explain the problem. I do have pics of my boat if this would help.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

My guess is there is a prop problem. Any chance you chipped a blade?


----------



## gizzy (Jun 24, 2009)

No. I wish it was that easy. Props clean.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Did you say that when you power up the engine drops down?? Are you saying that the rodspush back into the the cylinders?? Also when you talked about standing on the bow, does that mean you ran bow high up and your weight helped bring it on plane?

Kim

Kim


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a spun prop. SHB


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

I have come across some boats that will plane out quicker when the engine is trimmed up a bit. The hull design and engine height had an effect on this. If your trim is not holding position when you take off, then get it fixed so it will hold. This will get you back to where it was when it worked. Then, you can tel if you are having a different isse, but from what you are saying, the motor and boat perform better when trimmed up some. Since it is not holding trim, it is not going to perform well. If it is not holding trim position, your manifold, manual relief valve, ot cylinder o-rings are leaking. Need to determing which it is or rebuild it fully.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

What you are saying makes no sense? Is the bow rising on take off (motor trimmed up) and you can't get down(the only explanation for walking to the front of the boat)or is the engine not developing enough power to get it on top of the water (if this is the case walking to front of the boat should have nothing to do with the boat planing)?

What are your engine rpms? a spun prop should be allowing your engine rpms to go way above normal?

a 200 hp on a 18 foot boat should jump on top even with no trim at all.

KP


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like ur prop has lost the cup in it. take ur prop to the prop shop and have them look at it to see what pitch needs to go on it and they will redo the cup if they can. If not' it sounds like u may have to get a new prop.

But my guess is the prop has no cup left in it.

Josh


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

It sounds like your prop is the wrong pitch. I bought a new prop last year for my boat and they sent me the wrong one. I never looked and put it on the boat. Damn thing would not plane unless I trimmed the motor up and got the rpms up to about 4000. Then lower the motor and the boat would scream. Checked the pitch and it was four inches to high. Boat would not plane at all. Try a different prop.


----------



## gizzy (Jun 24, 2009)

I can agree with the prop. But. I never had any issues before. I was looking into the manual and there a are several valves internally on the tilt. I broke everything down part wise in the parts manual and it looks like a good $250.00 fix plus labor. I was mainly looking at a trim down relief valve. I did the following before I either tear it down or get another. I replaced the relays,plugs,wires and coil packs. Then we took off the trim tabs and put a fin back on the lower end. Still it took a 1/4 mile to get it on plane. So bottom line. This stinks. I see one on ebay, which I bought one there before, and is doing the exact thing as my original. I'm stumped.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

200 on 18?

it shouldnt matter where ur motor is sitting, your boat should very very easily come up on plane.

What size prop you have on the boat? If you have a bass boat prop on there with alot of pitch, your motor is going to have its tongue hangen out tring to get you on plane.


----------



## gizzy (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not sure the prop size exactly. It might be a 4 pitch. Anyhow I'm going to put on another tilt unit I just bought. What was happening before is the motor was dropping during pressure. That's why I was thinking I am having hydraulic tilt problems. When I put on the other unit and it happens again, then unfortunately I'll have 3 units. I guess I'll go to the Prop Shop. I just hope I'm not ignorant to the fact.... We'll let's see what happens.


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

Im with Mr Brown, probably smoked the hub, 200 hp 18ft boat, 70 on the top end, LOL, should plane no matter where the motor is as long as its in the water


----------



## gizzy (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes on both. What a b---- to do that also. I'm going to try another tilt unit as soon as I get it in the mail. This will be the third one coming. So all I can say is we'll see what happens next. Hopefully this is the problem, otherwise it's out of my hands.


----------



## gizzy (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok, it seems to be bogged down when trying to get it to plane running around 2000rpms. at 6mph. Instead of running 55.. But if we get it to plane off then the rpms. go to 5400 real quick. It squats in the water a bit. Now what I'm try in say i when I'm going to power take off the tilt unit drops all the way down instead of holding pressure. So the relief valves as was mentioned is definitely suspected and I got ripped on the last unit I bought. It does exactly the same thing as Walt's marine told me with the last unit. So I do have another coming and I sure hope this was my problem. Thanks for your interest also.


----------



## gizzy (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok on the prop. I'll take it off also and see if it's still good. I let everyone know here in the next couple days. thanks ya'll.


----------



## gizzy (Jun 24, 2009)

gizzy said:


> No. I wish it was that easy. Props clean.


Well after I had it in the shop for 6 months and came back with a blown motor. The original problem was said to be the flywheel wedge was sheared. After months and months of aggravation I bought another motor. 1991 Evinrude 175. Good to go now! 2 years and at least another 2500.00 later. Should of bought a new boat!


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

Did you disconnect if from the trailer?....LOL...sorry, that was just way too easy..


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

if you have your mind set that it is a trim problem (i dont see how it could be since that is ass backwards from your problem) anyway, not sure how old of a motor this is but i have an older rude 225 that has a bar/pin thing that you can set in different holes so the motor con only come down so far no matter what. if your has this pin, just move it up a hole or 2 and go give it shot.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

pics


----------

